# Flip for Wilks



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

According to Seattle radio (KJR), Flip Murray was dealt to Cleveland for Mike Wilks. 

It sounds like the Sonics had another deal on the table for Flip, but the other team backed out today. So the Sonics scrambled around and eventually found a trading partner in the Cavs.

Minor deal, but it might help ease the injury to Hughes. :whoknows:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I havent heard about this, but if its true id be happy.

I really like flip


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a good deal, Flip can provide some instant offense off the bench and if all we're giving up is Wilks - it was a solid trade by Ferry. 

He's a FA this offseason so it won't affect our cap situation either.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Also, he attacks the basket and that's somethinig we def need more of. 

http://www.82games.com/0506/05SEA4A.HTM

Flip takes 32% of his shots inside and hits 57% of them.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks like the Sonics were just desperate to get rid of Flip and ended up with this deal.

Both players are FAs after the season, but better deal for the Cavs. Something was sour with Flip and the Sonics though.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^Must have been. Becuase flip has done alot more for them then mike has done for us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> ^Must have been. Becuase flip has done alot more for them then mike has done for us


 Flip doesn't play a lick of D (I mean ever worse then Jones) so this is interesting. I think Ferry realized w/o Hughes are backcourt just doesn't have offensive punch.

Nice move overall


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

ESPN is saying that the Supes also got 500 grand and a second round pick.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^ Pioneer^Maybe MIke Brown will woop his behind into shape


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

G-Force said:


> ESPN is saying that the Supes also got 500 grand and a second round pick.


 Yuck, that kind of makes it worse


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I really like this trade. We needed something behind Sasha to help our bench. Nothing wrong with this trade, remember last year or two years ago when he started in place of injured Ray Allen for the first 10 games and had a pretty good statline.

I like the trade for the Cavaliers Wilks wasnt helping us in anyway in the past month and with Newble/Luke/Hughes out we needed this.

I think might be the last 10 days for Graham as a Cavalier!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

G-Force said:


> ESPN is saying that the Supes also got 500 grand and a second round pick.


I don't like this deal as much then....

I mean a late 2nd rounder in the weak '06 draft is not all that, but you never know - guys like AV, Marty Vicious, Loozer, Arenas etc. were taken in the 2nd round.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Fery just said on WTAM (www.wtam.com - listen live link) 

That no 2nd rounder is included in the Flip deal (makes the trade a rape in our favor)

And also that Nailon will be released, and the trade was basically done as a favor to Billy King to free up cash (so we paid 300k to move up 7-10 spots in the draft)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game Over!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Indeed*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> That no 2nd rounder is included in the Flip deal (makes the trade a rape in our favor)


Now that's more like it. If you must loot and pillage, then do it well and this seems to have been done well.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

There's a good reason why you got Flip for cheap...he's terrible.

He's really in the same catagory as guys like Shammond Williams and Keyon Dooling -- guys who play like Steve Francis, but have a quarter of the talent. Flip can score, but his low bball IQ and the way he has to dominate the ball in order to do that more than cancel his offensive production out. 

I don't even want to talk about his defense, but he was the worst defender on the Sonics. That's quite an achievement given how ugly the Supes D has been this year.

It's addition by subtraction for Seattle.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Obviously Flip had flaws or he wouldn't have been available to trade. The question how exactly terrible or not terrible he is should be answered on this new team. An off-the-bench gunner was needed and if Flip can't even get that right, then obviously he is terrible. But if Flip can do his job, from Cleveland's perspective, it would be addition by subtraction from the viewpoint as well. So is this addition by subtraction for both teams or just one team? I'm eager to find out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Unbelievable, on TNT Barkley actually said this was a good deal...that might be the first time he's ever said anything positive about the Cavs.

They all essentially said Flip is known around the league as a "pure-scorer", which we certainly need in the lineup without Larry.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Scinos said:


> There's a good reason why you got Flip for cheap...he's terrible.
> 
> He's really in the same catagory as guys like Shammond Williams and Keyon Dooling


Keyon Dooling would be a good add to the Cavs too.

I'm a flip fan, so I'm glad to see he'll finally get an opportunity. I heard Seattle did this as a favor to flip since he wasn't in their long term plans, to give him a shot in this league. If he can excel on the Cavs, he should earn himself a nice contract next year. The Cavs are an excellent opportunity for him to showcase. They are a top team, and there is a star there. He should get a lot of exposure.

I doubt he supplants Sasha at shooting guard, but he doesn't really need to, Sasha fouls so much, that there are more than enough minutes for Flip to play.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the deal alot. Wilks was never used and Flip can put the ball in the hole. We need some more offense on this team because ESnow and Amon Ones(No D, No J) arent producing. I want to see how much he plays. He could bring some good offense off the bench.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

On the right team, Flip has the potential to do well. Its just gonna take a coach who maximize Flip's benefits while minimizing his shortcomings. In other words, do not ask him to play point guard or be a good defender. Instead, tell him to drive to the hole and to focus on scoring.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Flip is a lethal scorer. His D might not be up to par, but if he comes off the bench simply to put some points up and give the starters a breather, then he will be a very good pick up for you guys.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^thats good, becuase points are what we need from our gaurds


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just from an outside opinion....

You obviously upgrade talent wise from this trade, theres no denying that.
But I just don't see how Flip fits on this team. He's one of those "tweener" players in that he's not a PG or a SG b/c he lacks the essential skill that's needed to be one or the other. If you want to play him at point, I don't think he's a good enough floor manager to be effective. If you want him to just be that spark scorer off the bench, I think he can do it but do you want Flip coming in and taking away LeBron or Z's touches? I wouldn't...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think he can do it but do you want Flip coming in and taking away LeBron or Z's touches? I wouldn't...
> 
> Just my 2 cents


We respect your thoughts. But since larry has been out, Lebron has had to do everything (aka last year) and with Marshall having a good game 1 in every 5. We need some other guard scoring, Lebron doesnt need to shoot to be effective. We got blown out by the 76ers because we had 1 pt from our starting guards half way through the 3rd quarter.

Thats when Flip will be needed!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate Kupchak for not being able to come up with a better deal than Mike stinking Wilkes for Flip Murray. The Cavs basically got this guy for free.

What a steal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I hate Kupchak for not being able to come up with a better deal than Mike stinking Wilkes for Flip Murray. The Cavs basically got this guy for free.
> 
> What a steal.


PLUS we traded up in the draft.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Scinos said:


> There's a good reason why you got Flip for cheap...he's terrible.
> 
> He's really in the same catagory as guys like Shammond Williams and Keyon Dooling -- guys who play like Steve Francis, but have a quarter of the talent. Flip can score, but his low bball IQ and the way he has to dominate the ball in order to do that more than cancel his offensive production out.
> 
> ...


I'd say Dooling is twice as good as Flip. Remember how you guys were pissed at Jeff McInnis? Get prepared, it's happening again. Flip is capable of scoring explosions once in a while, scoring 6-8 points all by himself in 3-4 possesions. Other than that, ouch. I've never seen Flip getting any other shots other than the ones he creates for himself, so don't expect Lebron to be able to do anything with him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTChan said:


> I'd say Dooling is twice as good as Flip. Remember how you guys were pissed at Jeff McInnis? Get prepared, it's happening again. Flip is capable of scoring explosions once in a while, scoring 6-8 points all by himself in 3-4 possesions. Other than that, ouch. I've never seen Flip getting any other shots other than the ones he creates for himself, so don't expect Lebron to be able to do anything with him.


But Flip doesn't really have the rep as team cancer like Jeff Mcinnis. When they benched him finally after playing so good, he was remarkably silent. And he hasn't really demanded to be traded publically.

Plus the Cavs aren't relying on him as much as they were Mcinnis. He's a stopgap. We traded Mike Wilks for him for godsake. If he becomes too troublesome, they can just release him and re-sign Stephen Graham. They mainly need just another body at the wing position, so that when Sasha is in foul trouble, you still have options there. If Sasha got injured, the Cavs would be stuck starting Damon Jones with Stephen Graham off the bench. So Flip just because of his position should be more useful than Wilks was.

I don't know why Seattle wanted Wilks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Just from an outside opinion....
> 
> You obviously upgrade talent wise from this trade, theres no denying that.
> But I just don't see how Flip fits on this team. He's one of those "tweener" players in that he's not a PG or a SG b/c he lacks the essential skill that's needed to be one or the other. If you want to play him at point, I don't think he's a good enough floor manager to be effective. If you want him to just be that spark scorer off the bench, I think he can do it but do you want Flip coming in and taking away LeBron or Z's touches? I wouldn't...
> ...


 Getting a backcourt that COMBINED was outscored by freakin Kevin Ollie tells you how bad a scorer we need off the bench.

This isn't a long term deal either so future touches aren't a concern. This is a stopgap till Hughes gets healthy. Nice deal


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/24/2006 | Cavaliers acquire guard for scoring*












> *Cavaliers acquire guard for scoring*
> *Murray expected to help fill void left by Hughes*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs get Flip on offense*












> _Flip Murray averaged 9.8 points in 48 games for the Sonics this season._
> 
> *Cavs get Flip on offense*
> *Trade Wilks to SuperSonics*
> ...


----------

